# 24/7 OSS 9mm



## meatman (Sep 24, 2008)

Here is my new 24/7 OSS 9mm

and a little bit of my silver stack


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

I don't know if you've shot the 24/7 pro. but if so how would you compare as far as feel and overall quality.


----------



## meatman (Sep 24, 2008)

never shot the pro
in fact I went into the gun shop looking for a different gun.

when he showed me the 24/7 they just got in I really liked the feel

now I don't know if it is true or not but was told the only reason they have these for sale is because the military backed out of a contract they had with
Taurus


----------



## meatman (Sep 24, 2008)

some one please tell me where I can get some mags for the

24/7 OSS 9mm before its to late


----------



## J_B (Jul 6, 2007)

meatman said:


> some one please tell me where I can get some mags for the
> 
> 24/7 OSS 9mm before its to late


I do know for the 24/7 OSS .45 ACP the Para Ordnance Mags ie P14 and P15 fit but extend out the bottom. You might check to see if the 9mm P18 20 round mags will lock up and fit your 24/7 OSS 9mm. The easy way to check is to find a store that sells Para Ordnance 1911's

http://www.cdnninvestments.com/paraordnance.html

24/7 9mm Mags
http://www.cdnninvestments.com/tapt9mm4015b.html


----------



## deanpf (Feb 19, 2009)

J_B said:


> I do know for the 24/7 OSS .45 ACP the Para Ordnance Mags ie P14 and P15 fit but extend out the bottom. You might check to see if the 9mm P18 20 round mags will lock up and fit your 24/7 OSS 9mm. The easy way to check is to find a store that sells Para Ordnance 1911's
> 
> http://www.cdnninvestments.com/paraordnance.html
> 
> ...


Thanks, that's the weirdest website I've ever seen but they had my mags.


----------



## StatesRights (May 13, 2009)

Here's my 24/7 OSS 9mm
Bottom left target - 20 rounds at 7yds
Right side target - 15 rounds at 7yds


----------



## Bukwild CTO2 (Feb 10, 2008)

Is it me or does the 24/7 use a 1911 slide?


----------



## jfmartin25 (Nov 20, 2009)

Bukwild CTO2 said:


> Is it me or does the 24/7 use a 1911 slide?


kinda looks that way, doesn't it?


----------

